# If I cross X to Y I get.... CORNS



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

*CORNS - If I cross my ... to a ... what do I get?*

I just thought I'd post this, since lots of people ask for certain pairings a lot  This will just be a list of the MOST likely outcomes for each VISUAL crossing, and will not be completely exhaustive. I'll post more combinations in later posts.

*This first post will be "What do I get if I cross my normal to a...."*

If I say "het" I mean that the animal is carrying a gene and can reproduce it in the next generation - recessive genes mean that these carriers do not LOOK like the gene trait.

The genes I'm covering here are:

*Colour Altering*:
Amelanistic (Abbreviation Amel. This trait removes all black pigment, and is recessive to normal but codominant to Ultra)
Anerythristic (Abbreviation Anery. This is a recessive trait that removes red pigment)
Caramel (This is a recessive trait that removes red and enhances yellow; it sometimes seems to show enhanced yellow in hets.)
Charcoal (AKA "Anery B". This is a recessive trait that removes red pigment in a different way to Anery)
Cinder/Ashy/Z (This is a recessive trait that removes most reds)Lavender (This is a recessive trait that reduces ALL colour intensities, especially yellow and red.)
Kastanie (This is a recessive trait that removes reds and results in a golden-brown snake)
Xanthic/Buff (This is a dominant trait that enhances yellows but does not remove red)

*Reduced black traits*:
Dilute (This trait reduces the intensity of black and dulls other colours too)
Hypomelanistic (Abbreviation Hypo. This is a recessive trait)
Lava (This is a recessive trait that often shows enhanced red colouring
Sunkissed (This is a recessive trait with a distinctive head pattern)
Ultra (This trait is recessive to normal but codominant to amel)

*Pattern traits*:
Bloodred/Diffuse (This is an apparently codominant trait that makes visual hets)
Motley (this variable trait is recessive to normal but dominant to stripe. It reduces the amount of black in the animal, too)
Stripe (this trait is recessive to normal AND motley - it also reduces black)

*Hybrids:*
Cinnamon (Hypomelanistic, hybrid of Great Plains Rat and cornsnake - substitute "cinnamon" for "hypo" in any cross involving a Cinnamon)
Creamsicle (Amelanistic, hybrid of Great Plains Rat and cornsnake - substitute "creamsicle" for "amel" in any cross involving a Creamsicle)
Jungle (Any phenotype, hybrid of kingsnake and cornsnake - substitute "jungle" for cornsnake in any jungle cross)
Icicle/Snowsicle ("Snow" Anerythristic Amelanistic, hybrid of Great Plains Rat and cornsnake - substitute "icicle" for "snow" in any cross involving an Icicle)
Rootbeer/Copper (Normal, hybrid of Great Plains Rat and cornsnake - substitute "Rootbeer" for "normal" in any cross involving a Great Plains Rat ancestor)

*If you cross* *Normal/Carolina/Miami/Okeetee/Classic/Kisatchie/Keys* (all of these are "looks" of normal wildtype cornsnakes) to:

Amelanistic = Normal het Amel
Anerythristic = Normal het Anery
Bloodred/Diffuse = Normal het Bloodred/Diffuse (you might expect zipper belly markings to show hets)
Caramel = Normal het Caramel
Charcoal = Normal het Charcoal
Cinder = Normal het Cinder
Dilute = Normal het Dilute
Hypo = Normal het Hypo
Kastanie = Normal het Kastanie
Lava = Normal het Lava
Lavender = Normal het Lavender
Motley = Normal het Motley
Stripe = Normal het Stripe
Sunkissed = Normal het Sunkissed
Ultra = Normal het Ultra
Xanthic (Buff) = Xanthic/Buff expected

Two-gene combos:
Amber = Normal het caramel, Hypo
Amel Cinder (Peppermint?) = Normal het Amel, Cinder
Anery Lavender = Normal het Anery, Lavender
Blizzard = Normal het Amel, Charcoal
Blue (Dilute Anerythristic) = Normal het Anery, Dilute
Butter = Normal het Amel, Caramel
Diamond = Normal het Charcoal, Lava
Fire = Normal het Amel, Bloodred/Diffuse
Ghost = Normal het Anery, Hypo
Golddust = Normal het Caramel and EITHER Amel OR Ultra
Granite = Normal het Anery, Bloodred/Diffuse
Honey = Normal het Caramel, Sunkissed
Hypo Amel = Normal het Amel, Hypo
Hypo Bloodred = Normal het Bloodred/Diffuse, Hypo
Hypo Lavender (Cotton Candy) = Normal het Hypo Lavender
Ice = Normal het Anery, Lava
Lavablood = Normal het Bloodred/Diffuse, Lava
Lavamel = Normal het Amel, Lava
Lavender Blood (Plasma) = Normal het Bloodred/Diffuse, Lavender
Opal = Normal het Amel, Lavender
Orange = Xanthic/Buff het Amel
Pewter = Normal het Bloodred/Diffuse, Charcoal
Phantom = Normal het Charcoal, Hypo
Snow = Normal het Amel, Anery
Sunkissed Amel = Normal het Amel, Sunkissed
Sunkissed Lava = Normal het Lava, Sunkissed
Topaz = Normal het Caramel, Lava
Ultra Amber = Normal het Caramel, Ultra
Ultramel Anery = Normal het Anery and EITHER Amel OR Ultra
Ultramel Bloodred = Normal het Bloodred/Diffuse and EITHER Amel OR Ultra
Ultramel Lavender = Normal het Lavender and EITHER Amel OR Ultra

Triple Trait crosses:

Amber Bloodred = Normal het Bloodred/Diffused, Caramel, Hypo
Anery Phantom = Normal het Anery, Charcoal, Hypo
Avalanche = Normal het Amel, Anery, Bloodred/Diffused
Coral Snow = Normal het Amel, Anery, Hypo
Ghost Blood = Normal het Anery, Bloodred/Diffused, Hypo
Glacier ("snopal") = Normal het Amel, Anery, Lavender
Hypo Butter = Normal het Amel, Caramel, Hypo
Hypo Plasma = Normal het Bloodred/Diffused, Hypo, Lavender
Hypo Pewter = Normal het Bloodred/Diffused, Charcoal, Hypo
Ice Blood = Normal het Anery, Bloodred/Diffused, Lava
Sulfur = Normal het Amel, Bloodred/Diffused, Caramel
Whiteout = Normal het Amel, Bloodred/Diffused, Charcoal
Xanthic Snow = Normal het Amel, Anery, Caramel


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

This will save a lot of peeps a lot of time answering genetics requests. 

Nice one Ssthisto!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

*This post will be "What do I get if I cross my Amelanistic to a...."*

If I say "het" I mean that the animal is carrying a gene and can reproduce it in the next generation - recessive genes mean that these carriers do not LOOK like the gene trait.

The genes I'm covering here are:

*Colour Altering*:
Amelanistic (Abbreviation Amel. This trait removes all black pigment, and is recessive to normal but codominant to Ultra)
Anerythristic (Abbreviation Anery. This is a recessive trait that removes red pigment)
Caramel (This is a recessive trait that removes red and enhances yellow; it sometimes seems to show enhanced yellow in hets.)
Charcoal (AKA "Anery B". This is a recessive trait that removes red pigment in a different way to Anery)
Cinder/Ashy/Z (This is a recessive trait that removes most reds)Lavender (This is a recessive trait that reduces ALL colour intensities, especially yellow and red.)
Kastanie (This is a recessive trait that removes reds and results in a golden-brown snake)
Xanthic/Buff (This is a dominant trait that enhances yellows but does not remove red)

*Reduced black traits*:
Dilute (This trait reduces the intensity of black and dulls other colours too)
Hypomelanistic (Abbreviation Hypo. This is a recessive trait)
Lava (This is a recessive trait that often shows enhanced red colouring
Sunkissed (This is a recessive trait with a distinctive head pattern)
Ultra (This trait is recessive to normal but codominant to amel)

*Pattern traits*:
Bloodred/Diffuse (This is an apparently codominant trait that makes visual hets)
Motley (this variable trait is recessive to normal but dominant to stripe. It reduces the amount of black in the animal, too)
Stripe (this trait is recessive to normal AND motley - it also reduces black)

*Hybrids:*
Cinnamon (Hypomelanistic, hybrid of Great Plains Rat and cornsnake - substitute "cinnamon" for "hypo" in any cross involving a Cinnamon)
*Creamsicle (Amelanistic, hybrid of Great Plains Rat and cornsnake -* *substitute "creamsicle" for "amel" in any cross involving a Creamsicle, and all offspring are Creamsicle or Rootbeer)*
Jungle (Any phenotype, hybrid of kingsnake and cornsnake - substitute "jungle" for cornsnake in any jungle cross)
Icicle/Snowsicle ("Snow" Anerythristic Amelanistic, hybrid of Great Plains Rat and cornsnake - substitute "icicle" for "snow" in any cross involving an Icicle)
Rootbeer/Copper (Normal, hybrid of Great Plains Rat and cornsnake - substitute "Rootbeer" for "normal" in any cross involving a Great Plains Rat ancestor)

*I have highlighted the "visual morph producing" crosses in red below - anything that isn't a normal wildtype.*

*If you cross* *Amelanistic/Sunglow/Candy Cane/Vomitmel/"Red Albino"/Creamsicle as above* (all of these are "looks" of amelanistic cornsnakes) to:

Amelanistic = Amelanistic
Anerythristic = Normal het Anery, Amel
Bloodred/Diffuse = Normal het Bloodred/Diffuse, Amel (you might expect zipper belly markings to show hets)
Caramel = Normal het Amel, Caramel
Charcoal = Normal het Amel, Charcoal
Cinder = Normal het Amel, Cinder
Dilute = Normal het Amel, Dilute
Hypo = Normal het Amel, Hypo
Kastanie = Normal het Amel, Kastanie
Lava = Normal het Amel, Lava
Lavender = Normal het Amel, Lavender
Motley = Normal het Amel, Motley
Stripe = Normal het Amel, Stripe
Sunkissed = Normal het Amel, Sunkissed
Ultra = Ultramel
Xanthic (Buff) = Xanthic/Buff expected het Amel

Two-gene combos:
Amber = Normal het Amel, Caramel, Hypo
Amel Cinder (Peppermint?) = Amel het Cinder
Anery Lavender = Normal het Amel, Anery, Lavender
Blizzard = Amel het Charcoal
Blue (Dilute Anerythristic) = Normal het Amel, Anery, Dilute
Butter = Amel het Caramel
Diamond = Normal het Amel, Charcoal, Lava
Fire = Amel het Bloodred/Diffuse
Ghost = Normal het Amel, Anery, Hypo
Golddust = Half Amel het Caramel, half Ultramel het Caramel
Granite = Normal het Amel, Anery, Bloodred/Diffuse
Honey = Normal het Amel, Caramel, Sunkissed
Hypo Amel = Amel het Hypo
Hypo Bloodred = Normal het Amel, Bloodred/Diffuse, Hypo
Hypo Lavender (Cotton Candy) = Normal het Amel, Hypo, Lavender
Ice = Normal het Amel, Anery, Lava
Lavablood = Normal het Amel, Bloodred/Diffuse, Lava
Lavamel = Amel het Lava
Lavender Blood (Plasma) = Normal het Amel, Bloodred/Diffuse, Lavender
Opal = Amel het Lavender
Orange = Orange expected, may get some Amels
Pewter = Normal het Amel, Bloodred/Diffuse, Charcoal
Phantom = Normal het Amel, Charcoal, Hypo
Snow = Amel het Anery
Sunkissed Amel = Amel het Sunkissed
Sunkissed Lava = Normal het Amel, Lava, Sunkissed
Topaz = Normal het Amel, Caramel, Lava
Ultra Amber = Ultramel het Caramel
Ultramel Anery = Half Amel het Anery, half Ultramel het Anery
Ultramel Bloodred = Half Amel het Bloodred/Diffuse, half Ultramel het Bloodred/Diffuse
Ultramel Lavender = Half Amel het Lavender, half Ultramel het Lavender

Triple Trait crosses:

Amber Bloodred = Normal het Amel, Bloodred/Diffused, Caramel, Hypo
Anery Phantom = Normal het Amel, Anery, Charcoal, Hypo
Avalanche = Amel het Anery, Bloodred/Diffused
Coral Snow = Amel het Anery, Hypo
Ghost Blood = Normal het Amel, Anery, Bloodred/Diffused, Hypo
Glacier ("snopal") = Amel het Anery, Lavender
Hypo Butter = Amel het Caramel, Hypo
Hypo Plasma = Normal het Amel, Bloodred/Diffused, Hypo, Lavender
Hypo Pewter = Normal het Amel, Bloodred/Diffused, Charcoal, Hypo
Ice Blood = Normal het Amel, Anery, Bloodred/Diffused, Lava
Sulfur = Amel het Bloodred/Diffused, Caramel
Whiteout = Amel het Bloodred/Diffused, Charcoal
Xanthic Snow = Amel het Anery, Caramel


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

*This post will be "What do I get if I cross my Anerythristic to a...."*

If I say "het" I mean that the animal is carrying a gene and can reproduce it in the next generation - recessive genes mean that these carriers do not LOOK like the gene trait.

The genes I'm covering here are:

*Colour Altering*:
Amelanistic (Abbreviation Amel. This trait removes all black pigment, and is recessive to normal but codominant to Ultra)
Anerythristic (Abbreviation Anery. This is a recessive trait that removes red pigment)
Caramel (This is a recessive trait that removes red and enhances yellow; it sometimes seems to show enhanced yellow in hets.)
Charcoal (AKA "Anery B". This is a recessive trait that removes red pigment in a different way to Anery)
Cinder/Ashy/Z (This is a recessive trait that removes most reds)Lavender (This is a recessive trait that reduces ALL colour intensities, especially yellow and red.)
Kastanie (This is a recessive trait that removes reds and results in a golden-brown snake)
Xanthic/Buff (This is a dominant trait that enhances yellows but does not remove red)

*Reduced black traits*:
Dilute (This trait reduces the intensity of black and dulls other colours too)
Hypomelanistic (Abbreviation Hypo. This is a recessive trait)
Lava (This is a recessive trait that often shows enhanced red colouring
Sunkissed (This is a recessive trait with a distinctive head pattern)
Ultra (This trait is recessive to normal but codominant to amel)

*Pattern traits*:
Bloodred/Diffuse (This is an apparently codominant trait that makes visual hets)
Motley (this variable trait is recessive to normal but dominant to stripe. It reduces the amount of black in the animal, too)
Stripe (this trait is recessive to normal AND motley - it also reduces black)

*Hybrids:*
Cinnamon (Hypomelanistic, hybrid of Great Plains Rat and cornsnake - substitute "cinnamon" for "hypo" in any cross involving a Cinnamon)
Creamsicle (Amelanistic, hybrid of Great Plains Rat and cornsnake - substitute "creamsicle" for "amel" in any cross involving a Creamsicle)
Jungle (Any phenotype, hybrid of kingsnake and cornsnake - substitute "jungle" for cornsnake in any jungle cross)
Icicle/Snowsicle ("Snow" Anerythristic Amelanistic, hybrid of Great Plains Rat and cornsnake - substitute "icicle" for "snow" in any cross involving an Icicle)
Rootbeer/Copper (Normal, hybrid of Great Plains Rat and cornsnake - substitute "Rootbeer" for "normal" in any cross involving a Great Plains Rat ancestor)

*I have highlighted "Visual morph producing" crosses in grey - anything that does not produce a normal wildtype animal.*

*If you cross* *an Anerythristic/"Black Corn"/"Black Albino" (but NOT "Anery B")* to:

Amelanistic = Normal het Amel, Anery
Anerythristic = Anery
Bloodred/Diffuse = Normal het Anery, Bloodred/Diffuse (you might expect zipper belly markings to show hets)
Caramel = Normal het Anery, Caramel
Charcoal = Normal het Anery, Charcoal
Cinder = Normal het Anery, Cinder
Dilute = Normal het Anery, Dilute
Hypo = Normal het Anery, Hypo
Kastanie = Normal het Anery, Kastanie
Lava = Normal het Anery, Lava
Lavender = Normal het Anery, Lavender (If you get Anery, you know you have an Anery Lavender - common in the UK)
Motley = Normal het Anery, Motley
Stripe = Normal het Anery, Stripe
Sunkissed = Normal het Anery, Sunkissed
Ultra = Normal het Anery, Ultra
Xanthic (Buff) = Xanthic/Buff expected het Anery

Two-gene combos:
Amber = Normal het Caramel, Anery, Hypo
Amel Cinder (Peppermint?) = Normal het Amel, Anery, Cinder
Anery Lavender = Anery het Lavender
Blizzard = Normal het Amel, Anery, Charcoal
Blue (Dilute Anerythristic) = Anery het Dilute
Butter = Normal het Amel, Anery, Caramel
Diamond = Normal het Charcoal, Anery, Lava
Fire = Normal het Amel, Anery, Bloodred/Diffuse
Ghost = Anery het Hypo
Golddust = Normal het Anery, Caramel and EITHER Amel OR Ultra
Granite = Anery het Bloodred/Diffuse
Honey = Normal het Anery, Caramel, Sunkissed
Hypo Amel = Normal het Anery, Amel, Hypo
Hypo Bloodred = Normal het Anery, Bloodred/Diffuse, Hypo
Hypo Lavender (Cotton Candy) = Normal het Anery, Hypo, Lavender
Ice = Anery het Lava
Lavablood = Normal het Anery, Bloodred/Diffuse, Lava
Lavamel = Normal het Amel, Anery, Lava
Lavender Blood (Plasma) = Normal het Anery, Bloodred/Diffuse, Lavender
Opal = Normal het Amel, Anery, Lavender
Orange = Xanthic/Buff het Amel, Anery
Pewter = Normal het Anery, Bloodred/Diffuse, Charcoal
Phantom = Normal het Anery, Charcoal, Hypo
Snow = Anery het Amel
Sunkissed Amel = Normal het Amel, Anery, Sunkissed
Sunkissed Lava = Normal het Lava, Anery, Sunkissed
Topaz = Normal het Anery, Caramel, Lava
Ultra Amber = Normal het Anery, Caramel, Ultra
Ultramel Anery = Anery het EITHER Amel OR Ultra
Ultramel Bloodred = Normal het Anery, Bloodred/Diffuse and EITHER Amel OR Ultra
Ultramel Lavender = Normal het Anery, Lavender and EITHER Amel OR Ultra

Triple Trait crosses:

Amber Bloodred = Normal het Anery, Bloodred/Diffused, Caramel, Hypo
Anery Phantom = Anery het Charcoal, Hypo
Avalanche = Anery het Amel, Bloodred/Diffused
Coral Snow = Anery het Amel, Hypo
Ghost Blood = Anery het Bloodred/Diffused, Hypo
Glacier ("snopal") = Anery het Amel, Lavender
Hypo Butter = Normal het Amel, Anery, Caramel, Hypo
Hypo Plasma = Normal het Anery, Bloodred/Diffused, Hypo, Lavender
Hypo Pewter = Normal het Anery, Bloodred/Diffused, Charcoal, Hypo
Ice Blood = Anery het Bloodred/Diffused, Lava
Sulfur = Normal het Amel, Anery, Bloodred/Diffused, Caramel
Whiteout = Normal het Amel, Anery, Bloodred/Diffused, Charcoal
Xanthic Snow = Anery het Amel, Caramel


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> *If you cross* *Normal/Carolina/Miami/Okeetee/Classic/Kisatchie/Keys* (all of these are "looks" of normal wildtype cornsnakes) to:


Good useful info BUT!!!!.

Kisatchie corn was thought to be a natural hybrid between great plains X red rat(corn).But has sence been given full status as (Pantherophis Slowinskii) so if you bred a Kisatchie corn to a red rat(corn) this would be a hybrid.And though key corn(rosy rat) no longer has full status breeding them to red rat(corn) doesn't give you normal/claasic red rat(corn).Coz the key corn(rosy rat) is the corn equevilant of the hogg island boa they are a natrual hypo from countless years and years of isolation and the influance of the key corn(rosy rat) is so strong it's hard to shiff and when a key corn(rosy rat) are crossed to a red rat(corn) there not classic but there no longer key corn(rosy rat) me personally would consider them hybrid IMO but as they stand there the corn with no name.And to breed such a animal to it's mainland cousin is as wrong as hybrid them and this in IMO is why they should keep there full status of (Rosacea).


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

gazz said:


> Good useful info BUT!!!!.
> 
> Kisatchie corn was thought to be a natural hybrid between great plains X red rat(corn).But has sence been given full status as (Pantherophis Slowinskii) so if you bred a Kisatchie corn to a red rat(corn) this would be a hybrid.And though key corn(rosy rat) no longer has full status breeding them to red rat(corn) doesn't give you normal/claasic red rat(corn).Coz the key corn(rosy rat) is the corn equevilant of the hogg island boa they are a natrual hypo from countless years and years of isolation and the influance of the key corn(rosy rat) is so strong it's hard to shiff and when a key corn(rosy rat) are crossed to a red rat(corn) there not classic but there no longer key corn(rosy rat) me personally would consider them hybrid IMO but as they stand there the corn with no name.And to breed such a animal to it's mainland cousin is as wrong as hybrid them and this in IMO is why they should keep there full status of (Rosacea).


Fair enough... BUT...

They still aren't simple Mendelian single-gene morphs. You can't expect to cross a Keys to an Anery and get Cinders, for example. That's why I have listed them as "normals" - because they aren't any specific mutation morph. 

I'd be happier calling them hybrids myself, personally; they're probably genetically as far from corns as Great Plains rats are.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

*This post will be "What do I get if I cross my Caramel** to a...."*

If I say "het" I mean that the animal is carrying a gene and can reproduce it in the next generation - recessive genes mean that these carriers do not LOOK like the gene trait.

The genes I'm covering here are:

*Colour Altering*:
Amelanistic (Abbreviation Amel. This trait removes all black pigment, and is recessive to normal but codominant to Ultra)
Anerythristic (Abbreviation Anery. This is a recessive trait that removes red pigment)
Caramel (This is a recessive trait that removes red and enhances yellow; it sometimes seems to show enhanced yellow in hets.)
Charcoal (AKA "Anery B". This is a recessive trait that removes red pigment in a different way to Anery)
Cinder/Ashy/Z (This is a recessive trait that removes most reds)Lavender (This is a recessive trait that reduces ALL colour intensities, especially yellow and red.)
Kastanie (This is a recessive trait that removes reds and results in a golden-brown snake)
Xanthic/Buff (This is a dominant trait that enhances yellows but does not remove red)

*Reduced black traits*:
Dilute (This trait reduces the intensity of black and dulls other colours too)
Hypomelanistic (Abbreviation Hypo. This is a recessive trait)
Lava (This is a recessive trait that often shows enhanced red colouring
Sunkissed (This is a recessive trait with a distinctive head pattern)
Ultra (This trait is recessive to normal but codominant to amel)

*Pattern traits*:
Bloodred/Diffuse (This is an apparently codominant trait that makes visual hets)
Motley (this variable trait is recessive to normal but dominant to stripe. It reduces the amount of black in the animal, too)
Stripe (this trait is recessive to normal AND motley - it also reduces black)

*Hybrids:*
Cinnamon (Hypomelanistic, hybrid of Great Plains Rat and cornsnake - substitute "cinnamon" for "hypo" in any cross involving a Cinnamon)
Creamsicle (Amelanistic, hybrid of Great Plains Rat and cornsnake - substitute "creamsicle" for "amel" in any cross involving a Creamsicle)
Jungle (Any phenotype, hybrid of kingsnake and cornsnake - substitute "jungle" for cornsnake in any jungle cross)
Icicle/Snowsicle ("Snow" Anerythristic Amelanistic, hybrid of Great Plains Rat and cornsnake - substitute "icicle" for "snow" in any cross involving an Icicle)
Rootbeer/Copper (Normal, hybrid of Great Plains Rat and cornsnake - substitute "Rootbeer" for "normal" in any cross involving a Great Plains Rat ancestor)

*I have highlighted the "visual morph producing" crosses in Brown** below - anything that isn't a normal wildtype.*

*If you cross* *Caramel *to:

Amelanistic = Normal het Amel, Caramel
Anerythristic = Normal het Anery, Caramel
Bloodred/Diffuse = Normal het Bloodred/Diffuse, Caramel (you might expect zipper belly markings to show hets)
Caramel = Caramel
Charcoal = Normal het Caramel, Charcoal
Cinder = Normal het Caramel, Cinder
Dilute = Normal het Caramel, Dilute
Hypo = Normal het Caramel, Hypo
Kastanie = Normal het Caramel, Kastanie
Lava = Normal het Caramel, Lava
Lavender = Normal het Caramel, Lavender
Motley = Normal het Caramel, Motley
Stripe = Normal het Caramel, Stripe
Sunkissed = Normal het Caramel, Sunkissed
Ultra = Normal het Caramel, Ultra
Xanthic (Buff) = Xanthic/Buff het Caramel expected

Two-gene combos:
Amber = Caramel het Hypo
Amel Cinder (Peppermint?) = Normal het Amel, Caramel, Cinder
Anery Lavender = Normal het Anery, Caramel, Lavender
Blizzard = Normal het Amel, Caramel, Charcoal
Blue (Dilute Anerythristic) = Normal het Anery, Caramel, Dilute
Butter = Caramel het Amel
Diamond = Normal het Caramel, Charcoal, Lava
Fire = Normal het Amel, Bloodred/Diffuse, Caramel
Ghost = Normal het Anery, Caramel, Hypo
Golddust = Caramel het EITHER Amel OR Ultra
Granite = Normal het Anery, Bloodred/Diffuse, Caramel
Honey = Caramel het Sunkissed
Hypo Amel = Normal het Amel, Caramel, Hypo
Hypo Bloodred = Normal het Bloodred/Diffuse, Caramel, Hypo
Hypo Lavender (Cotton Candy) = Normal het Caramel, Hypo, Lavender
Ice = Normal het Anery, Caramel, Lava
Lavablood = Normal het Bloodred/Diffuse, Caramel, Lava
Lavamel = Normal het Amel, Caramel, Lava
Lavender Blood (Plasma) = Normal het Bloodred/Diffuse, Caramel, Lavender
Opal = Normal het Amel, Caramel, Lavender
Orange = Xanthic/Buff het Amel, Caramel
Pewter = Normal het Bloodred/Diffuse, Caramel, Charcoal
Phantom = Normal het Caramel, Charcoal, Hypo
Snow = Normal het Amel, Anery, Caramel
Sunkissed Amel = Normal het Amel, Caramel, Sunkissed
Sunkissed Lava = Normal het Lava, Caramel, Sunkissed
Topaz = Caramel het Lava
Ultra Amber = Caramel het Ultra
Ultramel Anery = Normal het Anery, Caramel and EITHER Amel OR Ultra
Ultramel Bloodred = Normal het Bloodred/Diffuse, Caramel and EITHER Amel OR Ultra
Ultramel Lavender = Normal het Caramel, Lavender and EITHER Amel OR Ultra

Triple Trait crosses:

Amber Bloodred = Caramel het Bloodred/Diffused, Hypo
Anery Phantom = Normal het Anery, Caramel, Charcoal, Hypo
Avalanche = Normal het Amel, Anery, Bloodred/Diffused, Caramel
Coral Snow = Normal het Amel, Anery, Caramel, Hypo
Ghost Blood = Normal het Anery, Bloodred/Diffused, Caramel, Hypo
Glacier ("snopal") = Normal het Amel, Anery, Caramel, Lavender
Hypo Butter = Caramel het Amel, Hypo
Hypo Plasma = Normal het Bloodred/Diffused, Caramel, Hypo, Lavender
Hypo Pewter = Normal het Bloodred/Diffused, Caramel, Charcoal, Hypo
Ice Blood = Normal het Anery, Bloodred/Diffused, Caramel, Lava
Sulfur = Caramel het Amel, Bloodred/Diffused
Whiteout = Normal het Amel, Bloodred/Diffused, Caramel, Charcoal
Xanthic Snow = Caramel het Amel, Anery


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

*This post will be "What do I get if I cross my snow to a...." (Yeah, I've skipped some of the single traits. I fancy doing more complicated ones for a bit  )*

If I say "het" I mean that the animal is carrying a gene and can reproduce it in the next generation - recessive genes mean that these carriers do not LOOK like the gene trait.

The genes I'm covering here are:

*Colour Altering*:
Amelanistic (Abbreviation Amel. This trait removes all black pigment, and is recessive to normal but codominant to Ultra)
Anerythristic (Abbreviation Anery. This is a recessive trait that removes red pigment)
Caramel (This is a recessive trait that removes red and enhances yellow; it sometimes seems to show enhanced yellow in hets.)
Charcoal (AKA "Anery B". This is a recessive trait that removes red pigment in a different way to Anery)
Cinder/Ashy/Z (This is a recessive trait that removes most reds)Lavender (This is a recessive trait that reduces ALL colour intensities, especially yellow and red.)
Kastanie (This is a recessive trait that removes reds and results in a golden-brown snake)
Xanthic/Buff (This is a dominant trait that enhances yellows but does not remove red)

*Reduced black traits*:
Dilute (This trait reduces the intensity of black and dulls other colours too)
Hypomelanistic (Abbreviation Hypo. This is a recessive trait)
Lava (This is a recessive trait that often shows enhanced red colouring
Sunkissed (This is a recessive trait with a distinctive head pattern)
Ultra (This trait is recessive to normal but codominant to amel)

*Pattern traits*:
Bloodred/Diffuse (This is an apparently codominant trait that makes visual hets)
Motley (this variable trait is recessive to normal but dominant to stripe. It reduces the amount of black in the animal, too)
Stripe (this trait is recessive to normal AND motley - it also reduces black)

*Hybrids:*
Cinnamon (Hypomelanistic, hybrid of Great Plains Rat and cornsnake - substitute "cinnamon" for "hypo" in any cross involving a Cinnamon)
Creamsicle (Amelanistic, hybrid of Great Plains Rat and cornsnake - substitute "creamsicle" for "amel" in any cross involving a Creamsicle)
Jungle (Any phenotype, hybrid of kingsnake and cornsnake - substitute "jungle" for cornsnake in any jungle cross)
Icicle/Snowsicle ("Snow" Anerythristic Amelanistic, hybrid of Great Plains Rat and cornsnake - substitute "icicle" for "snow" in any cross involving an Icicle)
Rootbeer/Copper (Normal, hybrid of Great Plains Rat and cornsnake - substitute "Rootbeer" for "normal" in any cross involving a Great Plains Rat ancestor)

*I have highlighted any visual morph crosses in blue - anything that isn't a normal wildtype.*

*If you cross* *Snow/Bubblegum snow/Strawberry snow/Green blotch snow (but NOT Coral Snow)* to:

Amelanistic = Amel het Anery
Anerythristic = Anery het Amel
Bloodred/Diffuse = Normal het Amel, Anery, Bloodred/Diffuse (you might expect zipper belly markings to show hets)
Caramel = Normal het Anery, Amel, Caramel
Charcoal = Normal het Anery, Amel, Charcoal
Cinder = Normal het Anery, Amel, Cinder
Dilute = Normal het Anery, Amel, Dilute
Hypo = Normal het Anery, Amel, Hypo
Kastanie = Normal het Anery, Amel, Kastanie
Lava = Normal het Anery, Amel, Lava
Lavender = Normal het Anery, Amel, Lavender
Motley = Normal het Anery, Amel, Motley
Stripe = Normal het Anery, Amel, Stripe
Sunkissed = Normal het Anery, Amel, Sunkissed
Ultra = Ultramel het Anery
Xanthic (Buff) = Xanthic/Buff expected het Amel, Anery

Two-gene combos:
Amber = Normal het Anery, Amel, caramel, Hypo
Amel Cinder (Peppermint?) = Amel het Anery, Cinder
Anery Lavender = Anery het Amel, Lavender
Blizzard = Amel het Anery, Charcoal
Blue (Dilute Anerythristic) = Anery het Amel, Dilute
Butter = Amel het Anery, Caramel
Diamond = Normal het Anery, Amel, Charcoal, Lava
Fire = Amel het Anery, Bloodred/Diffuse
Ghost = Anery het Amel, Hypo
Golddust = Half Ultramel het Anery, Caramel and half Amel het Anery, Caramel.
Granite = Anery het Amel, Bloodred/Diffuse
Honey = Normal het Anery, Amel, Caramel, Sunkissed
Hypo Amel = Amel het Anery, Hypo
Hypo Bloodred = Normal het Anery, Amel, Bloodred/Diffuse, Hypo
Hypo Lavender (Cotton Candy) = Normal het Anery, Amel, Hypo, Lavender
Ice = Anery het Amel, Lava
Lavablood = Normal het Anery, Amel, Bloodred/Diffuse, Lava
Lavamel = Amel het Anery, Lava
Lavender Blood (Plasma) = Normal het Anery, Amel, Bloodred/Diffuse, Lavender
Opal = Amel het Anery, Lavender
Orange = Orange het Anery
Pewter = Normal het Anery, Amel, Bloodred/Diffuse, Charcoal
Phantom = Normal het Anery, Amel, Charcoal, Hypo
Snow = Snow
Sunkissed Amel = Amel het Anery, Sunkissed
Sunkissed Lava = Normal het Anery, Amel, Lava, Sunkissed
Topaz = Normal het Anery, Amel, Caramel, Lava
Ultra Amber = Ultramel het Anery, Caramel
Ultramel Anery = Half Ultramel Anery, half Snow
Ultramel Bloodred = Half Ultramel het Anery, Bloodred/Diffuse and half Amel het Anery, Bloodred/Diffuse
Ultramel Lavender = Half Ultramel het Anery, Lavender and half Amel het Anery, Lavender

Triple Trait crosses:

Amber Bloodred = Normal het Anery, Amel, Bloodred/Diffused, Caramel, Hypo
Anery Phantom = Anery het Amel, Charcoal, Hypo
Avalanche = Snow het Bloodred/Diffused
Coral Snow = Snow het Hypo
Ghost Blood = Anery het Amel, Bloodred/Diffused, Hypo
Glacier ("snopal") = Snow het Lavender
Hypo Butter = Amel het Anery, Caramel, Hypo
Hypo Plasma = Normal het Anery, Amel, Bloodred/Diffused, Hypo, Lavender
Hypo Pewter = Normal het Anery, Amel, Bloodred/Diffused, Charcoal, Hypo
Ice Blood = Anery het Amel, Bloodred/Diffused, Lava
Sulfur = Amel het Anery, Bloodred/Diffused, Caramel
Whiteout = Amel het Anery, Bloodred/Diffused, Charcoal
Xanthic Snow = Snow het Caramel


----------

